# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Consejero Aragón dice que el Gobierno no prevé en su programa los trasvases

## sergi1907

Lun, 02/04/2012

EFE
El consejero de Agricultura, Ganadería y Medio Ambiente de Aragón, Modesto Lobón, ha manifestado, en una entrevista concedida a Efeagro, que el Gobierno central del PP no prevé en su programa los trasvases, aunque algunas autonomías sigan solicitándolos. 

 Lobón ha afirmado que le parece "mal, con toda claridad", que haya "dos comunidades autónomas concretas" que "cada equis tiempo" aludan a la necesidad de reactivar un plan hidrológico nacional. 

 "Esas insistencias son de carácter local y para consumo local, y no tienen incidencia en la política nacional, pues en estos momentos la política del Gobierno es desarrollar el programa del PP, que hace seis años que no contempla el trasvase", según el consejero. 

 Lobón ha indicado que él mismo preguntó al ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, por el contenido del mencionado "Pacto nacional del Agua" y que le contestó "textualmente" que consistía en "desarrollar la política del PP", que no prevé los trasvases. 

 Aragón pretende, por su parte, que se desarrollen las obras de dicho Pacto y, especialmente, el recrecimiento del embalse de Yesa, hasta la cota que está acordada. 

 Lobón ha calificado esas obras de "buque insignia", porque con ellas "estaría resuelta la mitad de lo que queremos conseguir con el Pacto de Agua", y para ello Aragón está buscando "alianzas" con Navarra, la otra autonomía beneficiada. 

 En el contexto actual de falta de lluvias, el consejero ha señalado que a la sequía climática se superpone una "sequía estructural, una falta de regulación", y que el campo necesita el desbloqueo de tales obras.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/108005

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y Yesa no anega nada?
¿Y no hay oposición a Yesa y no tiene nada que opinar en el caso que la haya?
¿Y Navarra no es otra autonomía que es precisamente la que más sufre Yesa?
¡Qué casualidad, si resulta que la quieren convencer! 
¿O es causalidad?
¿O lo bueno es bueno porque nosotros lo decimos y lo malo también?
Tantos votos tienes tanto vales, una realidad que es una desgracia.
Sin acritud. Sólo cabreado.

----------


## sergi1907

> Tantos votos tienes tanto vales, una realidad que es una desgracia.


Con esta frase se resume la cruda realidad de hoy en día

----------

